# how to use idmapd for nfsv4?



## spring_64 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi all,
I'm on FreeBSD11. 
I have a pool on my server and enable access list on it. So, every folder in this pool have it's own permission.
In my export file, I used nfsv4 commands to use thid acls.

```
# getfacl /pool1/share1
# file: /pool1/share1
# owner: root
# group: wheel
          user:client1:rwxp----------:-------:allow
```


```
V4:/pool1/ -sec=sys -network x.x.x -mask x.x.x.x
```

The problem is the uid of the client1 in server should as same as the uidclient1 in client machine.
I googled for this and found idmapd solve this problem, but I don't know how to do that.

Please help me to solve this problem.
Thanks,


----------

